# Problem mit Steckachse hinten bzw. Schaltauge



## ufo_dd (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
habe vor kurzem ein 2019er Cube Cross Race C:62 SLT erworben.
Ok, ist kein MTB. Aber ich beschreibe mein Problem trotzdem mal hier, weil es eine X12-Steckachse und ein 2teiliges Schaltauge mit Steckachsen-Gewinde hat. Dies ist ja auch bei etlichen Cube-MTBs so.

Unmittelbar nach dem Kauf hab ich das Hinterrad rausgemacht zum Reifenwechsel. Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass das Schaltauge total locker war. Das Schräubchen (das den inneren und äußeren Teil des Schaltauges zusammen bzw. am Rahmen hält) war nur zur Hälfte drin. Nichts dabei gedacht und festgezogen.

Als ich dann die Steckachse wieder einschrauben wollte, ging das nicht, sie wollte nicht ins Gewinde greifen. Ich hab dann das Schaltauge erstmal komplett ausgebaut, Fett abgewischt und angeschaut. Da kamen mir gleich schon ein paar Alu-Späne entgegen - wohlgemerkt, bei einem gerade vom Händler geholten Rad. Da hat scheinbar jemand bei der Erstmontage schon versucht, Gewalt anzuwenden.

Meine Einschätzung ist: Die Aufnahme für das Schaltauge am Rahmen ist irgendwie schief, das Schaltauge verkantet sich, wenn das kleine Schräubchen festgezogen ist.

Hab's dem Händler schon gemeldet. Er hat ein 2. Rad des Modells untersucht und das Gleiche festgestellt und die Antwort war dann in der Art: das ist eben so bei dem Modell, man muss das Schaltaugen-Schräubchen locker lassen/machen, dann geht die Steckachse auch rein.
Das ist für mich natürlich völlig inakzeptabel. Man muss sich das mal im Wald vorstellen oder im Renneinsatz beim Laufradwechsel bei Puls 180 ein M2-Schräubchen lockern. Oder man verliert es nach einer Weile in ruppigem Gelände.

Ok, der Händler wird jetzt Cube kontaktieren.
Aber ich wollte auch hier mal fragen, ob es schon ähnliche Beobachtungen gab.
Wie ist das bei anderen Modellen oder Fabrikaten? Die Steckachse muss doch eigentlich ohne Mühe "reinflutschen", oder? Ich hab leider noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Steckachsen.

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. Mai 2019)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte mal ein BMC, bei dem die Einschraubmutter für die Steckachse absichtlich nicht ganz fest war, damit es nicht zu Verkantungen kommt.


----------



## burgi110 (7. März 2020)

Hallo Ich hatte das selbe problem , entfernen der Hinteren Steckachse ging , aber rein wollte sie nicht mehr , Gewinde der Buchse defekt.


----------



## shotta (31. März 2020)

Hey,
bei meinem Cube Nuroad Pro 2019 nun das selbe Problem. Wo habt ihr die Mutter für das Schaltauge bestellt?








						Cube Schaltauge #2090 AXH
					

Cube Schaltauge #2090 Farbe:  schwarz Features:  inklusive Gewindegegenstück hergestellt aus geschmiedetem Aluminium…




					nanobike.de
				



Leider finde ich immer nur das Schaltauge, aber sieht nicht so aus als ob die zugehörige Mutter dabei wäre.

Grüße


----------



## Rockside (2. April 2020)

.


----------



## Rockside (30. Mai 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Hey,
> bei meinem Cube Nuroad Pro 2019 nun das selbe Problem. Wo habt ihr die Mutter für das Schaltauge bestellt?
> Leider finde ich immer nur das Schaltauge, aber sieht nicht so aus als ob die zugehörige Mutter dabei wäre.



Das ist auch definitiv das falsche Schaltauge für das Cube Nuroad Pro 2019. Das Original Schaltauge ist 2-teilig mit innenliegendem Einschraubgewinde:
Art. 10063.

Siehe im Internet auf Cube.eu / unten unter 'Service' / 'Häufig gestellte Fragen' / 'Welche Schaltaugen sind in Cube-Bikes verbaut?'
Die Tabellen/Listen der Schaltaugen sind nach Bike-Baujahren sortiert.

Eine sehr schöne Auflistung. Nur schade, daß das sogar bei Händlern kaum bis gar nicht bekannt ist.

Unter weiteren 'Häufig gestellten Fragen' findet man auch 'Welche Steuersätze' und 'Welche Lagersätze'.


----------



## BenVegas (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo @ufo_dd  ! Ich hatte heute genau dasselbe Problem mit meinem Cube Reaction Hybrid 500SL. Ist auch erst ein halbes Jahr alt und ich bin 800 km gefahren, finde es also ebenfalls frustrierend.
Zumal bei mir die Steckachse sich auch nicht mehr ins Gewinde schrauben lies, wenn man beide Teile einfach in der hand hatte - irgendwann verkeilte sich die Steckachse und es ging nicht weiter.
Wie hast Du es gelöst? hat jemand inzwischen das entsprechende Gewinde gefunden?
@Dirty Track die Liste ist ja schön und gut, aber ich finde dort nirgends das entsprechende Gewinde für die Steckachse.


----------



## Rockside (7. Juni 2020)

Meinst du die Gewindeart, oder das Gewinde im Schaltauge? Bei vielen Schaltaugen ist das Gewinde doch schon drin.

Beim Einschrauben der Steckachse sollte man immer im vorsicht vorgehen, damit man das Gewinde nicht verkantet. Das ist aber bei jeder anderen Schraube haargenauso.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Juni 2020)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Passungenauigkeit


Könnte das nicht auch gewollt sein um eine Art von Schraubensicherung zu generieren um das unbeabsichtigte lösen der Steckachse zu verhindern?


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

Habe mir bei Nanobike das "Cube Schaltauge #2090 AXH" bestellt. Das ist das zweiteilige Schaltauge mit Gewindeeinsatz.
Hat problemlos gepasst und alles lies sich superleicht montieren.

Absolute Frechheit zu behaupten, dass man ein Alugewinde derart zerstört wenn man mit einem Multitool arbeitet. Naja so vergrault man Kunden mit einem Centartikel.

Für alle anderen. Auf der Cube Seite gibts entsprechende PDFs in der die richtigen Schaltaugen inkl. Artikelnummer zu finden sind. Mit der Artikelnummer dann einfach bei Google suchen.

Einbau ist ein Kinderspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Könnte das nicht auch gewollt sein um eine Art von Schraubensicherung zu generieren um das unbeabsichtigte lösen der Steckachse zu verhindern?


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Das führt eher dazu, dass die SA gebogen wird. Das kommt den Lagern nicht zu Gute.
Das Ganze findest du ja auch nur vereinzelt und bei den neueren Cubes auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Rockside (8. Juni 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> Absolute Frechheit zu behaupten, dass man ein Alugewinde derart zerstört wenn man mit einem Multitool arbeitet. Naja so vergrault man Kunden mit einem Centartikel.


Wer behauptet denn das mit dem Multitool ('Frechheit')?

Ein Schaltauge ist auch kein Cent-Artikel.

Beim Einschrauben der Steckachse sollte man immer, genau wie bei jeder anderen Schraube, vorsichtig sein zu Beginn, ob das Steckachsengewinde auch sauber in das Gewinde im Schaltaugen reinläuft. Geht man Gewalt vor, ist das Gewinde zerstört.

An meiner Steckachse (Cube AMS) hinten steht sogar eine Drehmomentangabe drauf: 10-16 Nm.
An meiner Steckachse von der Fox-Gabel steht: 17 Nm.
Demnach die Steckachsen einfach mal anknallen ist nicht angesagt, sondern man sollte erst schauen, welche Drehmomente auf den Steckachsen drauf stehen, oder sich vorher in der Bike-Anleitung darüber informieren.

Im übrigen habe ich weiter oben im Thread exakt beschrieben, wie man auf der Cube-Page das KORREKTE Schaltauge nach Bike-Bezeichnung und Baujahr ermitteln kann. Bestellung dann einfach über den Cube-Händler.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

Damit hat der Händler meinen Gewährleistungsanspruch "abgewehrt", da das seiner Meinung nach eben Eigenverschulden war. Eigentlich ist die Sache dank der Beweislastumkehr klar, aber wegen 20 € schaltet man halt auch keinen Anwalt ein.

Der Artikel kostet im Einkauf 1,60 € (laut dem örtlichen Händler wo ich das Teil bestellen lies). Ob man sich wegen so einem Betrag Kunden vergrault ist halt nicht sehr klug. Aber dafür verkaufen die halt zuviele Fahrräder, dass die das jucken würde.

Mit einem Multitool kann ich aufjedenfall nicht genug Kraft aufbringen um ein M8 Alugewinde zu zerstören. Die Montage erfolgt mithilfe von elektrisch unterstützend Schraubwerkzeugen. Da sehe ich die Gefahr schon viel eher ein Gewinde kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Rockside (8. Juni 2020)

Nur 1,60 € ? Das ist erstaunlich wenig, denn der Kunde zahlt an jeden Hersteller üblicherweise so um die 15 € (+/-). Aber diese Preise dafür sind bei jedem Hersteller eigentlich der reine Nepp. 
Nur ist das Teil leider so speziell, und das Bike ist ohne dieses Schaltauge praktisch unfahrbar, sodaß jeder artig bezahlt, wenn er sein Bike noch weiterfahren will.

Das Problem bei den Alugewinden ist meist das Einfädeln der Schraube in das Gewinde. Alugewinde sind naturgemäß sehr weich. Wenn man da beim Einfädeln der Steckachse ungestüm herangeht, ist das dann recht schnell kaputt. Mit der verlängerten Kraft eines Multitools erst recht.

Ich empfehle daher immer, die ersten Gewindegänge mit der Hand einzudrehen, weil man da gleich bemerkt, ob die Steckachse richtig im Gewinde eingefädelt hat, oder ob was klemmt. Ich würde das Gewinde auch immer etwas fetten. 

Die Steckachse sollte man auch von Zeit zu Zeit mal prüfen, ob die noch passend fest eingeschraubt ist. Auch eine lose Steckachse könnte das Gewinde im Schaltauge schon beschädigen.

Ist schon krass, auf was man bei den modernen MTB's alles achten muss.


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

@shotta  Danke, ich war mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das Gewinde für die Steckachse beim Schaltauge dabei ist, weil auf den Produktfoto dieses nie mit abgebildet wird.


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Meinst du die Gewindeart, oder das Gewinde im Schaltauge? Bei vielen Schaltaugen ist das Gewinde doch schon drin.



Ich meine das, was mit einer kleinen Schraube im Schaltauge befestigt wird und als Gewinde für die Steckachse dient. 
Wir haben auch versucht, das einfach in die hand zu nehmen und die Steckachse ganz vorsichtig in das Gewinde zu schrauben, aber an einem Punkt hat es sich dann immer verkeilt. Also das kann ja nicht so gewollt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (9. Juni 2020)

Das geile ist ja, wenn dus ein paar mal probierst, ist der 1. Gewindegang verdrückt und die Achse geht gar nicht mehr rein und jeder weitere Versuch machts schlimmer.
Dann kannste die Achse von der anderen Seite einschrauben, den Gewindegang wieder freidrücken (nen Gewindeschneider wird jetzt kaum jemand unterwegs dabei haben) und hoffen, dass das Alu nicht frisst.


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das geile ist ja, wenn dus ein paar mal probierst, ist der 1. Gewindegang verdrückt und die Achse geht gar nicht mehr rein und jeder weitere Versuch machts schlimmer.
> Dann kannste die Achse von der anderen Seite einschrauben, den Gewindegang wieder freidrücken (nen Gewindeschneider wird jetzt kaum jemand unterwegs dabei haben) und hoffen, dass das Alu nicht frisst.



Korrekt. Wir (ein Kumpel, der sich wirklich gut mit Fahrrädern auskennt, und ich) haben es dann auch so versucht, und beim 10. Versuch ging es dann. Aber ich traue mich jetzt nicht mehr, die Steckachse wieder aufzumachen, weil nicht klar ist, ob sie danach wieder reingeht. Das sollte ja nicht der Sinn der Steckachse sein...  ?


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Normalerweise ist das auch nicht so. Nur wenn der 1. Gewindegang mal mit etwas Gewalt verdrückt wurde, läuft's eben nicht mehr ganz so rund. Dann muss man mit viel Gefühl ran.


----------



## Basti138 (9. Juni 2020)

Du musst das Gewinde fetten (lieber hin und wieder prüfen, ob sie sich lockert), damit Alu in Alu nicht frisst und eben die kleine Schrauben locker lassen und gegen verlieren sichern, oder vor dem Einschrauben eben lösen.
Wenn das Alugewinde einmal gefressen hat, kanns passieren, dass die Achse bei jeder Bewegung fester wird und irgendwann hast du verloren. Sobald bei Alu beim Einschrauben Kraft erforderlich ist, bist du auf ganz dünnem Eis.


----------



## Basti138 (9. Juni 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das auch nicht so. Nur wenn der 1. Gewindegang mal mit etwas Gewalt verdrückt wurde, läuft's eben nicht mehr ganz so rund. Dann muss man mit viel Gefühl ran.


Ja.
Wenn du aber mit der Achse schief ankommst und es 10 Mal probierst, hast du einen neuen 1. Gewindegang. Und wenn du merkst, dass die Verschraubung zwar zieht, aber schwer wird, ists bereits zu spät.
=> Sofort aufhören und von der anderen Seite her nachschneiden.


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Kann aber eigentlich gar nicht passieren, wenn man die Steckachse nur mit der Hand und Gefühl reindreht, und erst zum finalen Festziehen ein Tool benutzt.


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

Also wir haben das alles befolgt. Gefettet, vorsichtig, als plötzlich schwerer ging als es sollte sofort aufgehört usw... ich vermute, das Gewinde war bereits hinüber. Ggf. hat der Fahrradhändler oder Cube selbst bereits das Gewinde beschädigt. Ist halt schwer nachzuweisen, deshalb werde ich dann jetzt wohl auch das Schaltauge selber nachbestellen.


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

Also seid Ihr sicher, dass bei z.B. diesem Schaltauge: https://www.bike24.de/p1186959.html
auch das entsprechende (und nicht abgebildete) Gewinde für die Steckachse dabei ist?


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Weiter oben hast du geschrieben Cube Reaction Hybrid 500SL. Welches Modelljahr? Ist das 2019?


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Weiter oben hast du geschrieben Cube Reaction Hybrid 500SL. Welches Modelljahr? Ist das 2019?



genau! ich hab in dem PDF auf der Cube Seite die Artikelnr. nachgeschaut und dann damit gegoogelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Mein AMS 2020 hat das Schaltauge 10240 und ist 2-teilig, mit dem Gewindeeinsatz. Auf dem Bild von Cube erscheint das aber auch nur als einteilig.

Demnach gehe ich mal davon aus, daß dein #10241 auch 2-teilig ist, mit dem Gewindeteil, auch wenn's nur als 1 Teil abgebildet ist.
Hauptsache die Cube-Artikel-Nr. ist richtig. Das zählt.


----------



## BenVegas (9. Juni 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mein AMS 2020 hat das Schaltauge 10240 und ist 2-teilig, mit dem Gewindeeinsatz. Auf dem Bild von Cube erscheint das aber auch nur als einteilig.
> 
> Demnach gehe ich mal davon aus, daß dein #10241 auch 2-teilig ist, mit dem Gewindeteil, auch wenn's nur als 1 Teil abgebildet ist.
> Hauptsache die Cube-Artikel-Nr. ist richtig. Das zählt.




Super, vielenDank! Artikelnr. ist richtig. Dann bestelle ich mal, im schlimmsten Fall sinds ja nur 15€....


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Bestelle besser gleich 2, denn 1 als Reserve für unterwegs ist nicht die schlechteste Idee !
Ich habe auch für jedes Bike eins beim Werkzeug immer dabei für alle Fälle.


----------



## Basti138 (9. Juni 2020)

Es ist aber wahrscheinlich, dass das neue auge auch wieder das Problem hat.
Das wird an der Ausrichtung der Rahmenenden zueinander liegen.
Das wird nur minimal sein, aber das Gewinde gibt das nicht her.
Kannste ja mal nen Gewindeschneider 5 mal durchjagen, damit das Gewinde etwas mehr spiel bekommt, vielleicht hilfts. 



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Kann aber eigentlich gar nicht passieren, wenn man die Steckachse nur mit der Hand und Gefühl reindreht, und erst zum finalen Festziehen ein Tool benutzt.


Es wurde hier ja alles richtig gemacht, rechzeitig aufgehört und die Ursache gesucht.
Sonst wäre das Auge und die Achse jetzt Kaputt.


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2020)

Glaube ich weniger. Wenn da einer in Eile etwas ungestüm zu Werke gegangen ist, dann hat man schon das Problem. 

An meinem AMS muss ich auch jedesmal vorsichtig erst den richtigen Gewindezugang finden, bevor ich weiter drauf losschrauben kann. Erschwerend kommt hier noch dazu, daß es an den Ausfallenden keine Abstützung des Rades gibt, sodaß das Rad in der Luft hängt, solange bis die Steckachse eingeschraubt ist.


----------



## Pumu90 (28. Juli 2020)

Habe genau das selbe Problem an meinem Cube Cross Race Pro 2020... war auch bereits direkt am Anfang schwierig, die Achse rauszudrehen. Habe mir mal ein Ersatzschaltauge bestellt und bin mir nicht sicher ob die Achse einen Macken hat. Wie kann ich das denn feststellen? Von der anderen Seite lässt sie sich easy ins Gewinde drehen.


----------



## Rockside (28. Juli 2020)

Wenn die Achse von der anderen Seite 'easy' reinzudrehen ging, dann ist es aber unlogisch, daß es nur von einer Seite schwer gehen soll. 
Vielleicht stand die Achse irgendwie unter Spannung? Das Gewinde sollte man immer auch ein bischen fetten, daß das Gewinde nicht ganz trocken ist.


----------



## Pumu90 (29. Juli 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn die Achse von der anderen Seite 'easy' reinzudrehen ging, dann ist es aber unlogisch, daß es nur von einer Seite schwer gehen soll.
> Vielleicht stand die Achse irgendwie unter Spannung? Das Gewinde sollte man immer auch ein bischen fetten, daß das Gewinde nicht ganz trocken ist.



Kann man Alurahmen wie Stahlrahmen richten mit so ner Lehre für Ausfallende? Bis jetzt habe ich nur Demovideos zu Stahlrahmen gesehen.

Es geht von der anderen Seite bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann ist auch hier Ende. Spricht für mich eigentlich dafür, dass der Anfang des Innengewindes defekt ist.

Heute kommt das Ersatzschaltauge.


----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Den Rahmen selbst richten geht nicht mit einer Lehre für's Schaltauge. Aber rein für's Schaltauge zu richten geht das natürlich auch am Stahlrahmen.

Aber wie du selbst bemerkt hast, ist das Gewinde in den ersten Gängen vermutlich defekt. Da hatte wohl mal einer die Steckachse verkantet und mit Kraft einschrauben wollen.
So ein Alugewinde ist dann schnell kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Eine Steckachse läuft IMMER ganz leicht ohne Werkzeug im Gewinde.
Andernfalls wurde verkantet.


----------



## shotta (29. Juli 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn die Achse von der anderen Seite 'easy' reinzudrehen ging, dann ist es aber unlogisch, daß es nur von einer Seite schwer gehen soll.
> Vielleicht stand die Achse irgendwie unter Spannung? Das Gewinde sollte man immer auch ein bischen fetten, daß das Gewinde nicht ganz trocken ist.


doch, dass macht Sinn.
Die ersten Gewindegänge werden beim reindrehen zerstört wenn das Auge nicht fluchten kann.

Wenn die Steckachse sich von der anderen Seite gut reindrehen lässt, gehts der SA gut. Außerdem siehst du doch mit dem Auge wie die Gewindegänge aussehen.

Neues Auge kaufen. Die Fixierschraube nicht ganz festziehen, damit die Achse fluchten kann und mit Gefühl festziehen. Easy.

Verstehe nicht wie man sowas kaputt machen kann. Da muss man schon mit roher Gewalt rangehen. Einfach mit nem kleinen Inbus oder Multitool festziehen, damit kannst nichtmal soviel Kraft aufbringen, dass was kaputt geht.


----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Es geht von der anderen Seite bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann ist auch hier Ende. Spricht für mich eigentlich dafür, dass der Anfang des Innengewindes defekt ist.


Hier hat er aber geschrieben, daß das auch von der anderen Seite nur bis einem gewissen Punkt geht. Da wurde wohl das Gewinde mal geschrottet.


----------



## BenVegas (29. Juli 2020)

Also bei mir hatte sich das Problem dann erledigt, indem ich beim Reindrehen der Steckachse das Schaltauge immer etwas locker lasse, und erst danach festziehe.


----------



## Basti138 (29. Juli 2020)

Ich würd das reklamieren. Es liegt die Achse seitlich ja dann auch nicht vollflächig auf.
Da ist halt einfach nur der Rahmen schief


----------



## BenVegas (29. Juli 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich würd das reklamieren. Es liegt die Achse seitlich ja dann auch nicht vollflächig auf.
> Da ist halt einfach nur der Rahmen schief



Ich weiß nicht, ob der Händler das auch so sieht. Mann kann ja auch einfach immer behaupten, das hätte ich jetzt beim Reindrehen der Achse versemmelt. Und ich hab mein rad schon seit einem Jahr...also da noch nachzuweisen, dass das ab Kauf so war, wird schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shotta (29. Juli 2020)

ich habe mich deswegen lange mit meinem Händler gestritten, der wehement darauf bestand, dass es eigenverschulden ist. Als ob man ein Alugewinde beim HERAUSDREHEN kaputt macht.

Vielleicht sagt euch ja Beweislastumkehr was. Der Verkäufer MUSS nachweisen, dass der Mangel nicht schon beim Verkauf da war, was er in der Regel nicht kann.

Da mein Eigenanteil beim Anwalt aber recht hoch ist und das neue Auge nur 18 € kostet hab ichs halt dann selber gemacht.
Trotzdem ne Frechheit und der Händler hat einen Kunden weniger. Wollte mir dort eigentlich noch ein Cube Stereo holen


----------



## Basti138 (29. Juli 2020)

Das ist ein bekanntes Problem, ein Händler, de die Marke vertreibt weis das.
Der Händler wird das dann merken wenns mit dem neuen Schaltauge wieder nicht geht.
Man kann mal nen Gewindeschneider durchjagen mit der Hoffnung, dass der dem Gewinde mehr Spiel verleiht.

Mit den kleinen Sicherungsschraubend es Auges bekommst du das nicht festgezgen.
Du klammst die teile mit der Achse zusammen und dann stehen die so zueinander, wie es die Schieflage zulässt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Gewinde genbügend Spiel hat, um das auszugleichen - sonst würde sich die Achse ja eindrehen lassen.
Das klemmt ja bereits beim 2. Gewindegang, die Schieflage ist schon erwachsen.

Bei jedem kleinsten Kratzerchen wird reklamiert und sowas lässt man dann 

Die Rahmen wurden wärmebehandelt. Vorher werden sie nach dem Schweißen gerichtet.
Nach der Wäemebehandlung ists nicht zum Biegen gedacht, das wird spröde  und kann dann irgendwann reißen. Kommt aufs Alu an, klar.


----------



## Basti138 (29. Juli 2020)

shotta schrieb:


> ich habe mich deswegen lange mit meinem Händler gestritten, der wehement darauf bestand, dass es eigenverschulden ist. Als ob man ein Alugewinde beim HERAUSDREHEN kaputt macht.
> 
> Vielleicht sagt euch ja Beweislastumkehr was. Der Verkäufer MUSS nachweisen, dass der Mangel nicht schon beim Verkauf da war, was er in der Regel nicht kann.
> 
> ...


Probiers woanders. Schreib Cube dierek an.

Mit dem neuen Auge gehts oder was?


----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Ich würde jetzt erst mal nicht von einer Totalkatastrophe eines schiefen Rahmens oder Schaltauge ausgehen.

Ein neues Schaltauge und anschliessendem vorsichtigen Einschrauben der Steckachse nur mit der Hand (erst zum Festziehen ein Werkzeug benutzen) wird das Problem beheben. Und ein bischen Fett auf's Gewinde geben.

Sich da herumzustreiten ist die Sache im Grunde nicht wert. Auch weil man sich oftmals nicht so ganz sicher sein kann, welche unkundige Fingerchen sich evtl. da schon dran versucht hatten. ? Das soll aber jetzt keine Verdächtigung sein.

Diese weichen Alugewinde sind eben immer ein Schwachpunkt, aber wg. dem geringen Gewicht macht man das eben so.


----------



## Pumu90 (29. Juli 2020)

Habe mal etwas weitergeforscht:


Steckachse in ausgebautes Schaltauge --> Kein Problem

- Steckachse in verbautes Schaltauge, wobei das Schaltauge 1-2 Umdrehungen an der Befestigungsschraube gelockert ist --> kein Problem

- Steckachse, wenn Schaltauge festgezogen wurde --> lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres Einschrauben

Theorie ist jetzt dass ggf die Geo hinten nicht parallel ist. Das Gewinde ist nicht kaputt, habe ich geprüft. Von der anderen Seite gings im eingebauten Zustand nur nicht weiter, weil das schon am Anschlag war.


----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Interessant, das hatte ich noch nicht.

Nur wenn das Schaltauge 2-teilig ist ... ist es dann möglich, das Schaltauge zu lockern, um dann die Position des Gewindeeinsatz zu verändern / zu korrigieren, und dann zu fixieren?


----------



## Pumu90 (29. Juli 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Interessant, das hatte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Nur wenn das Schaltauge 2-teilig ist ... ist es dann möglich, das Schaltauge zu lockern, um dann die Position des Gewindeeinsatz zu verändern / zu korrigieren, und dann zu fixieren?



Ja das geht, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Übung. Ich hab keinen Bock jedes mal das Schaltauge zu lockern wenn ich ein Hinterrad ausbauen möchte.


----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Ich dachte eigentlich auch, daß man das dann in korrekter Ausrichtung einmal fixieren könnte. Dann wäre es ja gut. 
Oder ändert sich jedesmal die Ausrichtung, nachdem man die Achse herausgeschraubt hat?


----------



## Rockside (29. Juli 2020)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das man die Befestigungsschraube des Schaltauges bewusst etwas locker lässt, sodaß die Steckachse vorsichtig ihren korrekten Eingang finden kann.
Die Befestigungsschraube muss mann dann natürlich auf jeden Fall gut mit Loctite sichern, daß die unterwegs nicht verloren geht.


----------



## cilli (8. September 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das man die Befestigungsschraube des Schaltauges bewusst etwas locker lässt, sodaß die Steckachse vorsichtig ihren korrekten Eingang finden kann.
> Die Befestigungsschraube muss mann dann natürlich auf jeden Fall gut mit Loctite sichern, daß die unterwegs nicht verloren geht.


Sehe ich auch so. Habe ein CrossRace Pro 2019 und hatte nachdem ich das Hinterrad zum ersten mal ausgebaut hatte, gleich dieses Problem. Die Steckachse lässt sich nur mit erhöhtem Kraftaufwand und zudem nicht vollständig eindrehen. Ergebnis ist dass das Hinterrad Spiel hat. Man könnte meinen die Lager der Laufräder wären defekt bzw. hätten zuviel Spiel. Das Problem ist aber die Fixierung des Gewindeteils für die Steckachse im Rahmen mit dieser M3-Befestigungsschraube. Vor jedem Einschrauben der Steckachse kann ich nur empfehlen diese zu lösen (nur lösen, nicht ganz ausdrehen), so dass die Steckachse sich frei ihren Weg ins Gewinde suchen kann.
Ich hatte Glück und das Gewinde ist nicht kaputt gegangen, das Lockern der Befestigungsschraube hat´s gebracht. Nach dem Einschrauben der Steckachse aber wieder unbedingt festziehen, denn wenn die Befestigungsschraube verloren geht und man einen Platten hat, dann viel Spaß beim Einbauen des Hinterrades.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommer (9. September 2020)

Ich musste bei meinem Nuroad SL und einem Stereo 120 HPC SLT aus diesem Jahr die gleichen Erfahrungen machen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion. Ich wundere mich, dass Cube an solch einer schlechten Lösung festhält. Das muss doch denen selbst auffallen?! 
Oder gibt es durch Fertigungstoleranzen einfach Unterschiede in der Passgenauigkeit, so dass dies nicht permanent derart negativ auffällt?!
Ich habe noch ein Trek und ein Canyon, dort keinerlei Probleme. Die Schaltaugen lassen sich fest verschrauben und die Steckachsen geschmeidig eindrehen.
Radon verwendet doch die gleichen Schaltaugen wie Cube. Kann jemand eine Aussage treffen, ob diese Effekte bei Radon auch auftreten?


----------



## Rockside (13. September 2020)

sommer schrieb:


> Ich musste bei meinem Nuroad SL und einem Stereo 120 HPC SLT aus diesem Jahr die gleichen Erfahrungen machen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion. Ich wundere mich, dass Cube an solch einer schlechten Lösung festhält. Das muss doch denen selbst auffallen?!


Tja, keine Ahnung, was da wirklich Sache ist, wenn jemand da Probleme hat. Ferndiagnosen und Fernbehauptungen sind leider immer ein Problem. Es gibt aber wohl auch tausende, die kein Problem damit haben. Nur melden tun die sich nicht im Forum.


----------



## SvenN93 (25. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte vor Kurzem das selbe Problem. Hatte am Gardasee auf einem Trail einen Plattfuß hinten, was an sich ja kein Problem darstellt - ein neuer Schlauch ist ja gleich drin - damit begann das Problem aber erst. Die Steckachse konnte ich nicht mehr richtig einschrauben. Naja, letztendlich wollte ich einfach nur wieder vom Berg runter und habe ich es in Kauf genommen, die Gewindegänge zu zerstören und habe die Steckachse mit deutlich mehr Drehmoment angezogen. Zurück in Deutschland habe ein neues Schaltauge eingebaut und die kleine Befestigungsschraube angezogen, bevor ich die Steckachse eingesetzt habe (die Gewindegänge der Steckachse sahen noch super aus). Die Steckachse hat sich bei Eindrehen aber sofort wieder verkantet.
Die Lösung:
Die Befestigungsschraube etwas lockern, die Steckachse einsetzten und mit angegebenen Drehmoment anziehen und abschließend die Befestigungsschraube wieder anziehen. Hat bei mir super funktioniert und scheint das allgemeine Problem zu lösen.

(Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 2020)
Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Rockside (25. September 2020)

Warum hast du die kleine Befestigungsschraube wieder angezogen? Eigentlich genügt es doch vollkommen, die Schraube mit Locktite zu sichern.


----------



## FullyC (19. November 2020)

ufo_dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe vor kurzem ein 2019er Cube Cross Race C:62 SLT erworben.
> Ok, ist kein MTB. Aber ich beschreibe mein Problem trotzdem mal hier, weil es eine X12-Steckachse und ein 2teiliges Schaltauge mit Steckachsen-Gewinde hat. Dies ist ja auch bei etlichen Cube-MTBs so.
> 
> ...


Habe heute das gleiche mit einem Cube HT mit Carbonrahmen erlebt. Passung Schaltauge ist nicht  exakt. Es ist auch extrem schwierig, mit der Steckachse genau das Gweinde tzu treffen,  das Rad wird im Rahmen nicht geführt und die Steckachse hat keinen Kegel vorne, mit dem automatisch eine Zentrierung erfolgt (so ist das bei Liteville). Gehe damit demnächst zu Händler, mals sehen was xxxl  Lutz dazu sagt.. Sollte m.E. Garantie sein. Insgesamt ein Konstruktionsfehler, Steckachsen müssen leicht und problemlos ein- und ausbaubar sein. 
Grüße
V.


----------



## Basti138 (20. November 2020)

Man trifft zwar den Anfang des Gewindes. Und dann gehts schwer zu drehen.
Man denkt "Kann doch nicht sein, Gewinde hat doch gebissen", dreht weiter und man würgt mit vielen erfolglosen Versuchen einen 2. Gewindegang rein.


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. November 2020)

Ich habe für meinen Kollegen an seinen Cube Reaction C62 Pro Carbon gewerkelt und genau das selbe festgestellt.
Das Schaltauge war total locker. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum das Schaltwerk so viel seitliches Spiel hatte.
Ich habe letztendlich aufgegeben und die Achse mit lockeren Auge angezogen.
Das Schaltauge habe ich danach wieder angezogen.

Die Maßhaltigkeit ist ja mal ein Witz.


----------



## FullyC (30. November 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen Kollegen an seinen Cube Reaction C62 Pro Carbon gewerkelt und genau das selbe festgestellt.
> Das Schaltauge war total locker. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum das Schaltwerk so viel seitliches Spiel hatte.
> Ich habe letztendlich aufgegeben und die Achse mit lockeren Auge angezogen.
> Das Schaltauge habe ich danach wieder angezogen.
> ...


one trust ma hat es intuitiv richtig gemacht!
Andere  sollten halt die Bedienungsanleitung  vorher lesen, muss ich selbstkritisch feststellen. Aber wer tut das schon !
Das Schaltauge soll so locker sein, die Schraube dient nur dazu, ein herausfallen zu vermeiden. Das Schaltauge selbst wird dann durch das Fest ziehen der Steckachse fixiert.  Wenn man die kleine Schraube zu fest anzieht, verkanntet sich das Teil, was dann zur Beschädigung des Gewindes führen kann. Ist bei mir passiert, ich habe dann die Steckachse eingefettet und von der Außenseite vorsichtig ein gedreht (mehrmals). So wurde das Gewinde wieder gangbar. Bei der Montage des des Rades muss sehr vorsichtig vorgegangen werden. Es empfiehlt sich den Rahmen auf den Kopf zu stellen und dann das Rad einzulegen und dann die Steckachse vorsichtig ein zu schrauben. Wenn das Rad auf dem Kopf steht kann man die Lage des Rades und der Steckachse besser kontrollieren. Ich habe noch zusätzlich von außen auf das Schaltauge gedrückt um die Mutter im Ausfall Ende genau parallel zur Steckachse auszurichten. Eine Fummelei die etwas Geduld braucht, vor allem wenn man das Gewinde schon leicht vermurkst hat. 
 neben die kleine Schraube gehört meiner Meinung nach ein deutlicher Warnhinweis bitte nicht anziehen . Der fehlt aber leider. Also merke: nicht jede lockere Schraube ist ein Fehler! Jedenfalls nicht  an einem Cube Rad.  
Grüße
V.


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. November 2020)

FullyC schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge soll so locker sein
> .


Wie jetzt?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bzw. so ein Unsinn kann sich auch nur Cube ausdenken.

Ich glaube eher nachdem Cube festgestellt hat das die China Rahmen doch nicht ganz so maßhaltig sind
haben die das dann als Notlösung in die Anleitung geschrieben  🤣

Gab es jemals irgendein Rad das absichtlich lockere Schaltaugen hat? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (30. November 2020)

Floating Gear Eye


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Boah Leute....nicht festgezogene Schaltaugenschräubchen haben zwar "Tradition" bei Cube/ war schon zu Schnellspannerzeiten am 26 er AMS so, normal oder gar technisch gewollt ist das aber nicht. 
Ist setz die an neuen Rahmen immer mit Loctite ein und zieh sie richtig fest. Aktuell erst wieder am 2021er Stereo. Ist quasi das erste, was ich prüfe.
Das Einsetzten der Steckachse sollte schon mit Vorsicht erfolgen, kappt dann aber eigentlich immer, da auf er linken Seite keine Passbohrung für die Achse ist. Die hat genügend Spiel um sie gerade ins Gewinde zu schrauben...nur bitte fest genug...meine hat sich mal rausgedreht, weil ich zu vorsichtig war.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ja wenn der Rahmen schön gerade ist.
Das klappt leider nicht immer, weil die Teile einfach schief aneinandergebraten wurden, oder das Gewinde im Auge schief geschnitten ist,...
Die Achse fängt sich im 1. Gewindegang und jeder weitere Versuch machts schlimmer.
Und wenn man das Auge locker lässt, gehts dann meistens.
Ob das technisch jetzt schön ist, ist die andere Frage.

Wir hatten das Problem mal auf der Tour. Die Achse ließ sich partout nicht mehr einschrauben. Wir haben die dann immer von der anderen Seite reingeschraubt, um den 1. Gewindegang frei zu machen. 
Wir haben gut 30 Minuten rumprobiert, weil wir Angst wegen Alugewinde hatten. Die Achse ließ sich ins ausgebaute Auge völlig leichtgängig eindrehen. Eingebaut war das problem wieder - keine Chance. Mit lockerem Auge gings dann.


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Okay, bei unglücklichen Toleranzen kann man da schon Pech haben. Hatte bisher 2 Carbonrahmen. Die sind vielleicht genauer gefertigt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Dezember 2020)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Okay, bei unglücklichen Toleranzen kann man da schon Pech haben. Hatte bisher 2 Carbonrahmen. Die sind vielleicht genauer gefertigt.


Nope. 
Leider nicht.


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Beim Kumpl wars Alu. Er lässts locker  - sonst gehts bei ner Panne wieder nicht.
Die kleinen Halteschrauben hat er mit Loctite gegen verlieren gesichert.
Er hatte auch ein neues Auge bestellt, was aber nicht wirklich besser ist, hat auch schon die Gewinde nachgeschnitten etc. Was willste machen, Rahmen tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Bisher an zwei Stereos C62 keine Probleme....


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht machst du ja auch was falsch 

Du hast schon recht - eigentlich schraubt man die Augen fest. Hab sowas vorher auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Beim Kumpl wars Alu. Er lässts locker  - sonst gehts bei ner Panne wieder nicht.
> Die kleinen Halteschrauben hat er mit Loctite gegen verlieren gesichert.
> Er hatte auch ein neues Auge bestellt, was aber nicht wirklich besser ist, hat auch schon die Gewinde nachgeschnitten etc. Was willste machen, Rahmen tauschen


Da hätte ich Ehrgeiz....Achse ohne Laufrad rein, genau gucken und mit sanfter Gewalt  Rahmen richten...


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Vielleicht machst du ja auch was falsch


Ja, dann aber richtig falsch...


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Wir wissen es nicht. Ist es nicht konzentrisch zueinander? Ist es nicht parallel?
Ohne Hinterrad ist das alles wabblig und mit Hinterrad siehste nichts.
Die Rahmen werden nach dem Schweißen ja immer nachgerichtet - aber die werden je nach Alu noch gebacken. => Lieber nicht.

Ohne Hinterrad gehts, wenn man die Streben etwas zusammen drückt und nackelt und probiert.
Vielleicht würds gehen, wenn man die Stirnfläche zum Auge nacharbeitet. Oder den Lack entfernt.

Edit:
Das kann auch am Hinterrad liegen, die Adapter an der Achse - wenn die die bohrung nicht komplett frei geben.


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

N Stereo oder welcher Rahmen?


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Stereo 140 Hybrid  (bitte nicht haun)
Er musste sich schon Sprüche anhören wie "versuchs mal im Sanitätshaus"


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das kann auch am Hinterrad liegen, die Adapter an der Achse - wenn die die bohrung nicht komplett frei geben.


Naja, das wär richtig gemein, glaub ich aber nicht....dann mal Adapter links rechts  tauschen...wenn gleich lang


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Lol....aber beim Alu Stereo gabs im Sommer mal n Rückruf von Cube... Sitzstrebe links....allerdings wegen Bruchgefahr


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Naja, die Adapter liegen ja recht passgenau im Ausfallende. Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel Lack verhindert, dass,... Das müsste man sich mal genauer ansehen. 
Er ist nicht so der Schrauber und schafft das Ding lieber zum Händler.

Das Problem ist aber nicht selten - hier ließt man das auch öfter.
ich sag ja nicht, dass Cube schlecht ist, man müsste halt mal Zeit nehmen und die Ursache finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Lol....aber beim Alu Stereo gabs im Sommer mal n Rückruf von Cube... Sitzstrebe links....allerdings wegen Bruchgefahr


Wo genau?  Unten neben der Bremsaufnahnme? Auch beim Hybrid?


----------



## Cuberia (8. Dezember 2020)

Ja richtig. Die Bremsaufnahmen sind jetzt anders geschweißt.....beim Hybrid weiß ich jetzt nicht genau...hab bisher nur normale getauscht...


----------



## Basti138 (8. Dezember 2020)

Warten wirs ab


----------



## Pumu90 (8. Juni 2021)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert: Nach Rücksprache mit Cube und Händler "ist das halt so" - als Workaround hat sich bewährt:

Schraube des Schaltauges lockern --> Achse raus, Achse wieder rein (dabei Schaltwerk grade halten und bisschen ruckeln bis es "passt" --> Achse reindrehen --> Schraube am Schaltauge anziehen.

Richtig mies, aber so geht es zumindest einigermaßen problemlos. Wer sowas konstruiert..


----------



## Killerkralle (22. Oktober 2021)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Schraube des Schaltauges lockern --> Achse raus, Achse wieder rein (dabei Schaltwerk grade halten und bisschen ruckeln bis es "passt" --> Achse reindrehen --> Schraube am Schaltauge anziehen.
> 
> Richtig mies, aber so geht es zumindest einigermaßen problemlos. Wer sowas konstruiert..


Funktioniert leider nicht immer. Als ich mein HR das erste mal ausgebaut habe war ich anschließend 20 min damit beschäftigt die Steckachse wieder in die Schaltaugenmutter zu bekommen. Auffällig war, dass das Gewinde der Alu-Steckachse nach dem ersten Ausbau schon nicht mehr gut aussah, d.h., bei der Erstmontage wurde es schon grob behandelt.  Ein platter Reifen bei 5°C mitten im nirgendwo und dann das Gewinde von Steckachse und / oder Schaltauge verhunzt.... Weltklasse! Diese Konstruktion ist von Cube schon selten dämlich gelöst.


----------



## Yaru04 (26. Oktober 2021)

Hatte so ein Problem an meinem Cross Race C:62. Habe dann festgestellt, dass die Schraube, mit welcher die zwei Teile des Schaltauges zusammengeschraubt werden, zu kurz ist. So konnte das Schaltauge gar nie richtig in das Loch reingeschraubt werden. Mit einer längeren Schraube aus dem Baumarkt ist das Problem nun behoben.


----------



## MTB-Jo (28. August 2022)

ufo_dd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe vor kurzem ein 2019er Cube Cross Race C:62 SLT erworben.
> Ok, ist kein MTB. Aber ich beschreibe mein Problem trotzdem mal hier, weil es eine X12-Steckachse und ein 2teiliges Schaltauge mit Steckachsen-Gewinde hat. Dies ist ja auch bei etlichen Cube-MTBs so.
> 
> ...


Hi Uwe,
Eingabe bei Cube scheint erfolglos gewesen zu sein, bei meinem neuen CROSS RACE C:62 SL (2022) ist das auch so. Hat mich ebenfalls irritiert. Ist mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse.
Grüße 
Joe


----------

